

Wikileaks' Flawed Answer to a Flawed World - selenamarie
http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/dyson27/English

======
selenamarie
Esther Dyson is a technologist and VC who participated in the Personal
Democracy Forum's symposium on Wikileaks this past weekend. Video archive of
the panel is available: <http://www.livestream.com/pdfleaks>

